# non-sweatshop running shoes



## greenbeing (Jun 25, 2003)

Do they even exist? I'm looking into getting a new pair and thought I'd check hear first.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

No replies? Wow. I wanted to know the answer. I guess I'll run off and try to google some ideas for you.


----------



## Aubergine68 (Jan 25, 2008)

If you find some, let us know.

I like my Toms, but I'm a walker, not a runner. I know they do vegan shoes and various "shoes for those too poor to have any" kinds of benefits, but I don't know specifically if they are sweatshop free.

Good question.


----------



## ABCDE Family (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's sweatshop free but New Balance are made in the USA. My husband like his Simple shoes except there made in China. That stresses him out but...HTH


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Have you seen Blackspots?

https://www.adbusters.org/campaigns/blackspot


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

new balance actually has a made in the usa line.
oops- somebody already said that


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

Try these

http://www.nbnorthshore.com/womens-n...oe-styles.html

http://www.nbnorthshore.com/mens-new...oe-styles.html

http://www.madeinusa.org/nav.cgi?data/clot-12


----------

